# I got 2 more girls today!



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

After Roxi was put to sleep a few weeks ago, it meant that Rosie was left on her own. Echo decided that she would no longer accept her back into the group consisting of herself, Ebby and Evie, so I was made to make the choice to keep Rosie alone. I felt so bad for her as I hate seeing rats on their own. I really wasn't looking into getting another rat (or more) this quickly, since Roxi was my heart rat and I didnt want to make it seem to others that I was replacing her... she will never be replaced. But after seeing Rosie looking so miserable, and perking up considerably when she was put with Ebby and Evie for playtime, I knew she couldn't be on her own for much longer.

Orginally, we were going to go to a rescue. But then dad decided to change his mind on taking me there (would have taken around 50 minutes to an hour, not too bad) I was forced to cancel, which I felt so bad about because I hate wasting people's time! I filled in the application form and they were just sorting someone out to come and do a home visit! Still feel bad about it!

So then we were going to go to PetsAtHome... Rang up 3 stores to check if they had girls, and only one did (had 3 girlies (and I would have taken all 3 because I will fel bad if I leave one behind on its own!) But the 2 that didnt have girls was the ones dad wanted to go to on that specific day. So we were going to go to the other one on Saturday (today). 

Turns out we didn't go to PetsAtHome in the end, because while I was at college, dad rang up another petshop (Southern Aquatics) and they had 2 girls available. It was closer than petsathome, and had lots of good reviews online. So we went there and picked up 2 girlies!

They were kept in a large-ish tank that had wire barring at the top (better than petsathome's housing) but they were on what looked like pine shavings... At PetsAtHome they keep them on paper pellets. So i'm worried these girls might possibly have a URI as they have been sneezing a few times. No porphrin and are otherwise healthy. But when we went to go and pick them up, the staff member who was trying to catch the rats, didn't ask me any questions whatsoever... I was expecting them to ask if I had a cage ready, if I was going straight home with them, and give me some advice (Even petsathome do this...) but no! Nothing! All I had to do with sign a tiny sheet and give her my postcode. Slightly odd that I never got asked any questions, but okay then! Not sure I want to go to the petshop again. I paid £16 for them both, they were going to charge me £20 but because they were the last 2, they let me have them cheaper (again, bit odd for a petshop (a business!) to do this...)

Got them home and put them in the cage right away. Handled them about 2 hours later... Very nervous when being caught. They don't like being handled, and the larger girl is very vocal! I go to pick her up, she squeaks. Not every time, but most times. The little girl is just jumpy, but once you have hold of her and she's close to your body, she nestles into your clothes which is sweet.

Need a lot more handling, but apart from that they are friendly! Very interested in everything! Love to explore, just haven't had many experiences at being handled by the looks of it. Typical petshop rats!

I would love to know the colour of them! Any ideas? It looks almost like a shade of blue, but when you get them into the light, its more like a greyish brown. I was thinking maybe a mink?

Photo time!

Larger Girl (Might possibly call her Robyn or Ragen (Ray-G-en)








She looks so dark here! She's not! Same colour as her sister, promise!

Roo! (she's tiny compared to her sister)









Heres a photo of them both together









Will post more photos when i'm on my phone (as most photos that show their colouring nicely are on my phone)


----------



## aelestis (Feb 10, 2015)

Aw, your new babies are adorable!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awww so cute


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Thankyou guys 








Roo








Roo








On the way home! (You can really see their colour here)


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I took some more, better quality photos yesterday with my dads camera. Photos will be up later today :3


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Here we go  Some more photos!


























































Sorry theres so many! It was hard to choose!


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

They are SO cute! I love their names as well. 

What camera did you use to take the pictures? They look great.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

kakequinn said:


> They are SO cute! I love their names as well.
> 
> What camera did you use to take the pictures? They look great.


Thankyou  
Deciding on Robyn's name was so hard! I'm so fussy when it comes to naming!

As for the camera, i use a nikon D80


----------

